# ANOTHER HOME CRAFTED CASE



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

OKAY, SO I HAVE BEEN WANDERING AROUND HERE FOR A WHILE AND FINALLY DECIDED TO SIGN IN. ANYWAY. I TRAVEL ALOT AND STRONGLY DISLIKE THE COMMERCIAL CASES, SO DESIGNED MY OWN THAT IS A CROSS BETWEEN A CLASSIC BOOK AND A RIGID BOX FRAME- ARMOR FOR MY KINDLE. NOW I HAVE FRIENDS ASKING ME TO MAKE THEM FOR THEM. HERE ARE PICTURES OF THE FIRST 2 I HAVE MADE THAT WORK. NOW SOMEONE IS ASKING ME TO MODIFY FOR A SONY EREADER AS WELL.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

any chance that you are the same guy (greg) who made this:
http://imageevent.com/artsci/kindle
That was the steps








that is the end result


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are very nice, I bet you could get some orders here!  

Please take your caps off, KB etiquette...caps same as screaming in a conversation.


----------



## edfleiss (Jan 26, 2009)

actually, that is someone else, kinda eerie, i found his while i was making my prototype. very similar

i was not sure of picture size to use when i posted, clearly i went to small. when i get back from this trip i am on, will repost at a larger size. i also got a chance to put my  earliest case through its paces, 6 flights in 4 days carry on bag- shove the case in whereever in fit, through security 6 times, does the job. pretty pleased. strangely, it was also nice to not have to explain a dozen or so times what the strange looking device was when i was deep in a good book.

my apologies for shouting, btw, it was the end of a very long day when i posted, 20+ hours and i was paying attention, after 30 years of online experience, all the way back to Compu$erve community days, i shoud no better, its not really a good excuse but its the only one I have.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I love it!
Do you mind my asking how you made the frame that surrounds the kindle?
I've been making covers using journal covers, but have always just used velcro to keep the kindle in.  I couldn't figure out how to make the frame part..??
Thanks.


----------



## darkmannn (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, I wish I were handy.


----------

